# Clog toilet every time, without fail - hard stool?



## 13401 (Aug 17, 2006)

I am not sure what to do about my problem. I am new to trying to figure it all out but hopefully you all can point me in the right direction. I am at my wit's end with the toilet clogging and my husband saying there's something wrong with me. (He NEVER clogs the toilet). I have always had trouble with clogging the toilet. The problems have increased during the past five years or so and now I am clogging the toilet every time I go, without fail. I pretty much always go every 2 days, so I didn't think I was constipated. But I know something has to be wrong because of the clogging. I don't think it comes out abnormally huge or anything, although they can be rather large. So I'm guessing the main culprit is that they are too hard. They sometimes hurt coming out and I'll go through phases where there is a little blood on the tp from hemrhoids. I don't think I meet the definition of ibs but it seems maybe mild constipation? I am so frustrated and just don't know what to do. Should I start out with fiber supplements/stool softeners? Thank you so much in advance for any advice you can offer. I am in need of help!!!!


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Why don't you try one at a time and see if it helps. They won't hurt you and might improve tings.


----------



## 21167 (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe some kind of stool softner may help.You might not have IBS but you might have something different than that, make a appoitment with your doctor and have a chat about it, have some tests done to rule things out and im sure they can help you x


----------



## 21731 (Jul 12, 2006)

Colace is a wonderful stool softener, however, can be expensive. Try mineral oil - it has no taste and very inexpensive. There's directions on the bottle as to how much to use and how often. You can place it in any flavored drink, however, it is what it says "oil" and you will see it but not taste it.


----------



## 13491 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi segrav,Constipation is so not fun. I thought it was normal to 'not' go every day. That was until I met my husband. Our very first night together I had my most embarrassing moment. I clogged his toilet after I had a bowel movement and couldn't get it unclogged. I didn't want it to spill all over so I had to call for his help. Need I say more?Now, I drink metamucil 1-2 times a day. I mix one heaping teaspoon with either water or Orange Juice. It works wonders for me. However, if I miss it just one day the constipation hits. I should tell yu that when I first starting drinking metamucil it really, really worked! By that I mean that I was more like diarehha for a couple of days, but then it all leveled out.Hope that helps.


----------



## 19962 (Apr 28, 2005)

stuck42long - Mineral oil should be rarely, if ever, used. It robs the body of oil soluble vitamins, and, even worse, it migrates to the lungs where it can cause a chemical pneumonitis.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Segrav, your symptom is exactly like what my husband has! While he considers this to be "normal" because he's been this way for as long as he can remember and he does not have other discomfort at all most of the time. BUT, I don't know, before my D symptoms occur, I was normal (as in once everyday at around the same time of the day), so, I'm not sure how "normal" every 2 days is (but then again, my medical knowledge is real poor)... My husband tried "the cleaner's tuner tea" for just a couple times and mostly only dipped the bag in just boiled water for a couple minutes, and now he does not clog it anymore (though he's still not daily)







) -- worth a try.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Normal BM frequency is from 3 a day to 3 a week. Going every other day is normal.K.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Sorry to be obvious, but do you drink lots of water?? That can be an enormous help - Not juice/squash/tea etc though.


----------

